# Finally decided to say Hello!



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thought it was about time I actually stopped watching everyone and joined in. My name is Brad (go figure), and I've actually been around this site since Zombie first started up, just never had much to say. I followed Zombie-F from another forum (how's it feel to have a stalker?) a couple of years back. I have really enjoyed stealing, err, uh, 'borrowing' some great ideas from you all and hope to continue doing so.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

bd, So glad you stopped in for howdy!
To cool, an old timer.......
Well, welcome!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome Brad. Good to have you onboard, man!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

*Welcome Brad*

Welcome from the shadows and into the light.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello, Brad!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Brad! Welcome! Looking forward to some posts from ya!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome, Brad!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This is a case where the stalker should be more afraid of me than me of him... buckies are expensive. 

Welcome aboard Brad.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Brad and welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Brad - Welcome - pull up a chair and start posting. Like you, I have been a stalker for some time and decided cross over.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Brad, does this mean that you've been reading our posts and STILL want to join in.....WOW.......lol. Welcome to the Street!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, kind did the same thing Brad. I thought should I join or not. Well, I started getting interested in ScareFX's props and I just happen to read his blog about this site. So, that is when I decided to join. So, it was that ScareFX guy who got me interested in this site. Thanks ScareFX!

Oh, welcome to the street Brad. I hope you find it better interacting than watching.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street and glade you came outta the shadows. So you've been reading all our posts? Oh boy...


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome folks, I really appreciate it! Hey Zombie, part of my job as a city foreman is cemetery manager, so about the Bucky problem, I may just have a solution. Say, nobody seemed to notice the idea theft slip-up, cool!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Cemataries? Say I bet you have a load of good ghost stories...


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street Brad....glad to have you join in the fun.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

welcome brad!, I'm not a stalker, I followed zombies link from halloween forum and jumped right in. they haven't been able to get rid of me since. Idea theft??? ahh we give that **** away. we are all beggers borrowers and theives to a certain degree.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome Brad. Glad another lurker came out of the shadows.

Sue


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Actually Vlad, you and I are old acquaintances from another site (as well as a few others I recognize). Seems the talent here has drawn us to the 'dark side of the street'. Kinda like it, think I'll stick around (so long as ya'll will have me!)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This place does seem to draw the best talents out there..weird!


----------

